# Rope below Pineview



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

there is a rope wrapped around the center rock just below Pineview. You can't see it from upstream. We ran to left of it and had no problems. The rope looks like it was snagged in the current river right of the rock. Easily avoidable.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. 

So its being pushed downstream on either side of the rock? How far does it extend? 

ALWAYS ATTACH YOUR THROWBAG TO YOUR BOAT.


----------

